# HGVC Promo Offers for Hawaii, NYC, Southern California, Hilton Head, Las Vegas and Orlando



## alwysonvac (Nov 21, 2020)

HGVC Promo Offers

Offers can be found under each destination on the corporate page - https://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/

*Honolulu* - 5 nights for $649 per stay + 15,000 Honors points
*Waikoloa* - 5 nights for $649 per stay + 15,000 Honors points
*NYC* - 2 nights for $299 $199 per stay + 15,000 Honors points
*Southern California* - 3 nights for $249 per stay + 15,000 Honors points
*Hilton Head* - 3 nights for $249 per stay + 15,000 Honors points**
*Orlando* - 3 nights for $199 per stay + 15,000 Honors points
*Las Vegas* - 3 nights for $199 per stay + 15,000 Honors points

*From the Details of Participation page*

*Eligibility*
_No one is excluded from visiting our properties or purchasing a timeshare. Although anyone can visit our properties or purchase our timeshare resorts, our special preview packages are only available to persons who meet certain criteria and reside in a state where our projects are registered for sale. Our special preview packages are only available to persons whose combined gross annual income meet certain requirements._

_You are not eligible to participate in this promotion if you:
(i) have an open, incomplete package requiring attendance at a sales presentation,   
(ii) have attended a Hilton Grand Vacations sales presentation at any property within the last year, and/or
(iii) are an employee of Hilton Grand Vacations, Hilton Worldwide or their affiliates._

*Sales Presentation Expectations*
_You must attend a two-hour timeshare sales presentation (one-hour sales presentation for current Owners) to participate in this promotion and present current government-issued personal identification, such as a driver's license or passport, at time of sales presentation. If married or living together, couples must attend sales presentation together; individuals may purchase separately. Offer valid one per family only. No groups, consisting of more than one couple traveling together, permitted.

If you do not meet the qualifications of this promotion or attend the presentation, the difference between the special preview package price and the currently published nightly rate for the applicable resort at that time, plus premium costs and taxes, may be charged to your credit card.

Incentives, gifts or premiums are awarded after attendance at sales presentation and may not be redeemed for cash._

*Accommodation Details*

_Accommodations as specified in the Vacation Package offer may include a standard double hotel room at a Hilton portfolio hotel or a studio or suite at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort (valued at $175-$500/night) except in South Carolina, where accommodations at another brand hotel may be offered. Upgrades may be available at an additional cost. Vacation Package includes accommodations only. All other charges, taxes, expenses, and the cost of travel are your sole responsibility and not included in this special rate. Holiday, high season or weekend rates apply. Savings and available accommodations may vary._

*Reservation Change and Cancellation Policy*

_Preview packages expire 12 months from date of purchase._

_You have up to 12 months to use your preview package._
_A $19.95 charge applies to each reservation change made up to 30 days prior to arrival. In order to give you additional flexibility during the COVID-19 crisis, change fees will be waived for reservations with at least 7 days’ notice for arrivals before December 31, 2020. Should your plans change within seven (7) days of your scheduled arrival, requiring a change of your reservation or arrival dates, the equivalent of one (1) night at the currently published rack rate will be applied to the cost of the package._
_Preview package price is non-refundable._


----------



## brp (Nov 21, 2020)

Not bad for NYC, although it is the Hilton Midtown (which I had not realized was re-opened) and not W. 57th. We've gotten similar offers at W. 57th and they've included an option for $200 in Elevated rewards cash. Also an additional night available at the same daily rate.

Actually clicking through on NYC (where the initial page shows $299 as above), then shows $199 for the two-night stay. That's pretty good, even for that location. And Diamonds would get Executive Lounge access (such as it is these days, assuming it's open).

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 21, 2020)

*TIP*: If you want to compare the promotion rates to hilton.com rental rates, you can use this site (see below) which has direct links to the HGVC home resort pages on Hilton.com.






						Hilton Grand Vacations Hotels and Resorts
					






					stayhgv.com


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> *TIP*: If you want to compare the promotion rates to hilton.com rental rates, you can use this site (see below) which has direct links to the HGVC home resort pages on Hilton.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When comparing, note that most (all?) rates you get on the hilton.com site will not include the resort fee, which is typically $25/night.  

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 21, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> When comparing, note that most (all?) rates you get on the hilton.com site will not include the resort fee, which is typically $25/night.
> 
> Kurt


Yes, since hidden fees have been around for a while, I always compare the final price (with all miscellaneous fees and taxes included) .

Here’s an example for HGVC SeaWorld. 
NOTE: HGVC Owners can avoid daily resort fees by booking Open Season Rates.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Nov 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, since hidden fees have been around for a while, I always compare the final price (with all miscellaneous fees and taxes included) .
> 
> Here’s an example for HGVC SeaWorld.
> NOTE: HGVC Owners can avoid daily resort fees by booking Open Season



That $25 Resort fee is a stealthy way to increase that seemingly pleasant rate almost 24% when you add the 12.5% tax that’s applied to it as well.  After taxes and the resort fee the end rate is over 36% higher than the initial rate.  The taxes alone many times make using regular HHonors points a good option, especially if you can use 5th Night Free. (Not talking about Converted HGVC points).


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 21, 2020)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> That $25 Resort fee is a stealthy way to increase that seemingly pleasant rate almost 24% when you add the 12.5% tax that’s applied to it as well.  After taxes and the resort fee the end rate is over 36% higher than the initial rate.  The taxes alone many times make using regular HHonors points a good option, especially if you can use 5th Night Free. (Not talking about Converted HGVC points).


Yes definitely look at all available options to get the best bang for the buck.


----------



## brp (Nov 21, 2020)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> That $25 Resort fee is a stealthy way to increase that seemingly pleasant rate almost 24% when you add the 12.5% tax that’s applied to it as well.  After taxes and the resort fee the end rate is over 36% higher than the initial rate.  The taxes alone many times make using regular HHonors points a good option, especially if you can use 5th Night Free. (Not talking about Converted HGVC points).



These packages do not add the resort/destination fee, IME. We've never had that added on, and just paid the quoted rate. We may have paid the tax since that has nothing to do with Hilton or HGVC, but I don't recall. But no destination/resort/cleaning (W. 57th) fee.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 21, 2020)

NYC is a good price.

The rooms are only double occupancy hotel or studio so would need to compare to a hotel to see if this is a good deal. Some hotel rooms in Vegas are running $50 /night during Covid with no presentation required.

The VIP promo packages with 7000 points allow 2 bdrms for a week but costs around $1600.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 21, 2020)

brp said:


> These packages do not add the resort/destination fee, IME. We've never had that added on, and just paid the quoted rate. We may have paid the tax since that has nothing to do with Hilton or HGVC, but I don't recall. But no destination/resort/cleaning (W. 57th) fee.


No one is saying the resort fee is added to the promo package.  It was brought up because if you compare the promo package price to just booking on Hilton's web site, I said you had to also include the resort fee in that case.

Kurt


----------



## brp (Nov 21, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> No one is saying the resort fee is added to the promo package.  It was brought up because if you compare the promo package price to just booking on Hilton's web site, I said you had to also include the resort fee in that case.
> 
> Kurt



The person I quoted (not you) said "That $25 Resort fee is a stealthy way to increase that seemingly pleasant rate almost 24% ..." seeming th imply that they thought that the listed package price would be increased by the resort/destination fee. hence my comment.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 21, 2020)

brp said:


> The person I quoted (not you) said "That $25 Resort fee is a stealthy way to increase that seemingly pleasant rate almost 24% ..." seeming th imply that they thought that the listed package price would be increased by the resort/destination fee. hence my comment.


Yes, and that comment was based on @alwysonvac's quote from the Hilton web site, not the promo package price.  Hence my comment.

Kurt


----------



## brp (Nov 22, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, and that comment was based on @alwysonvac's quote from the Hilton web site, not the promo package price.  Hence my comment.
> 
> Kurt



OK. Just trying to clarify, but prolly misinterpreted it. No worries.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 22, 2020)

brp said:


> OK. Just trying to clarify, but prolly misinterpreted it. No worries.
> 
> Cheers.


It’s all good discussion. 

Some folks might not be aware of the resort fees and when they do / don’t apply.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> HGVC Promo Offers
> 
> Offers can be found under each destination on the corporate page - https://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/
> 
> ...



*Black Friday Sale *
Offer expires November 30, 2020









						Offer Expired | Hilton Grand Vacations
					






					www.hiltongrandvacations.com
				




*Myrtle Beach* - 3 nights for $149 per stay + 25,000 Honors points
*Orlando* - 3 nights for $149 per stay + 25,000 Honors points
*Las Vegas* - 3 nights for $149 per stay + 25,000 Honors points


----------



## GT75 (Nov 27, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> *Black Friday Sale *
> Offer expires November 30, 2020
> 
> 
> ...




These are HGVC TS sales presentations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2020)

GT75 said:


> These are HGVC TS sales presentations.


Correct, just like the other sales promotions in this thread


----------



## GT75 (Nov 28, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Correct, just like the other sales promotions in this thread


Sorry, I was thinking that this was the other HGVC Black Friday Sale thread.


----------



## skimeup (Nov 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> NYC is a good price.
> 
> The rooms are only double occupancy hotel or studio so would need to compare to a hotel to see if this is a good deal. Some hotel rooms in Vegas are running $50 /night during Covid with no presentation required.
> 
> The VIP promo packages with 7000 points allow 2 bdrms for a week but costs around $1600.


----------



## skimeup (Nov 28, 2020)

Just about every hotel in Vegas has a hefty "resort fee".  The lower the rate, the higher the resort fee.  Not sure if the tax applies to the resort fee, but it is always wise to see the entire cost in order to make comparisons.


----------

